# Grass Identification



## GreenGrass19 (Sep 3, 2021)

We just moved to Georgia and I am trying to figure out what kind of grass we have as I need to replace a small strip. Any help would be appreciated. Also, happy Friday!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@GreenGrass19 it's bermuda, and probably tif419. However, you can get a plug tool and use it to spread the grass to a new area instead of getting more grass which might not be the same.


----------



## GreenGrass19 (Sep 3, 2021)

@Spammage Thank you! Appreciate both the identification and the advice! Have a great Labor Day Weekend, and may your lawn have a great weekend as well


----------

